# Wifi nor Ethernet work on HP after installing Ubuntu 20.04



## schoeckk (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi,
I'm trying to get my HP Pro One 400 2014 to connect to the Ethernet after installing Ubuntu 20.04 It was connected to the Ethernet just fine through install and now it's not connecting. It doesn't have WiFi cape ability either. Any coders or technology wizards that can lead me through the set up codes using the terminal? Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

I'm not familiar enough with Linux to help you remotely. I've always had issues getting laptop ethernet and WiFi to work out of the gate with various distributions.

I'm assuming you're running the GUI? Try looking at the network adapter status. Does it eth0 show up?


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

We're you in a Linux environment when it installed? 

Have you tried the manual Wi-Fi on/off button on the laptop? Also try another reboot, especially a full cold boot (battery removed).


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

u2slow said:


> We're you in a Linux environment when it installed?
> 
> Have you tried the manual Wi-Fi on/off button on the laptop? Also try another reboot, especially a full cold boot (battery removed).


Unfortunately the WiFi button is usually a soft button these days, requiring OEM drivers. OP I would personally start with their website and see what you can download from them. USB sneakernet.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you googled?


https://askubuntu.com/questions/1262557/cannot-get-intel-7260-to-work-properly-on-ubuntu-20-04-disconnects-intermittent




https://askubuntu.com/questions/1308669/how-to-configure-intel-wireless-n-7260-on-ubuntu-server-20-04-1




https://askubuntu.com/questions/1230922/ubuntu-20-04-lts-intel-7260-wireless-wont-connect-to-wifi-network




https://askubuntu.com/questions/1299527/wireless-7260-stopped-working-after-update



What do you see with an ifconfig command?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Most likely is the Network Manager:


https://askubuntu.com/questions/1225643/network-manager-doesnt-work


----------

